# Front Pannier Racks, dawes galaxy Vaude front panniers



## roundisland (4 Mar 2010)

just brought this pannier rack for my 1990 dawes galaxy and it dosent seem to want to fit. They have provided some U bolts which i guess you use if you cant marry up the the holes on the rack and those on your fork? The Vaude panniers I've brought dont seem to be such a good fit on the rack either. 







Does anyone know which rack i want for my bike and the best rack for the panniers. I dont have loads of money so under £40 for the rack is about max.

Thank you




http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4002/4406176881_05cd736ba3_m.jpg


----------



## Crankarm (4 Mar 2010)

So why won't the Vaude panniers fit the rack? Vaude supply various spacers for the hooks to fit varying tube diameters of rack. They don't fall out either. The lower hook looks like it will easily fit the cross bar. 

What make of rack is it? Looks like it could be Axiom which I was thinking of buying.

The lower rack mount secures to the QR I guess? Can't see why you are having probs, sorry. Could you be more specific as to why you think they don't fit and then it might be easier to advise.

Btw - Vaude good panniers.


----------



## roundisland (6 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> So why won't the Vaude panniers fit the rack? Vaude supply various spacers for the hooks to fit varying tube diameters of rack. They don't fall out either. The lower hook looks like it will easily fit the cross bar.
> 
> What make of rack is it? Looks like it could be Axiom which I was thinking of buying.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply - managed to now get it all sorted out and all is fitting beautifully, agreed the panniers are excellent can't way to try all the gear out for real soon! The rack I'm using is Avenir I think its cheap and cheerful.


----------



## Jaguar (8 May 2010)

Avenir is made by Raleigh isn't it?
I've just received an Avenir front pannier rack to fit my Raleigh Jaguar: except it doesn't, the forks are too fat.

I have also swapped the rear rack for the one on my old Claud Butler, because my Altura panniers won't fit on it, gggrrrrr.

I'm getting really cross with these things. Does anyone know what sort of front rack I need? This one perhaps?
Raleigh and my bike shop were no help at all: they just said "this model doesn't have a front rack". Well it did in the photo, that's why I bought it!


----------



## Yorksdale (26 May 2010)

I am another owner of the Raleigh Jaguar ( I would say feeling cross is putting it mildly). While, still to fit a Front pannier rack myself, I have been recommended the Axiom Odyssey Suspension Low Rider rack, at RRP £29.95.

I hope this idea will prove helpful, in easing your frustration.


----------



## willem (26 May 2010)

Racks on bikes with front suspension are a problem. There are three good solutions. The first is the Tubus Swing. This sits relatively high and quite forward, so it is only suitable for light loads. The second is the Old Man Mountain Sherpa. Here the luggage is unsprung, but the rack is sturdy and you don't have to retune your fork when you change the load. The third is the FAIV, that has the best handling, but is expensive and more complex.
I would suggest you go a different route: only use rear panniers on a rear rack. You will save a lot of money (100-150 pounds) and weight (2-2.5 kilo). You can use the money you save to buy for example a lighter more compact sleeping bag. Well chosen gear easily fits into just two rear panniers (with the tent on top), even in colder weather. I think front panniers are really only necessary for family camping with kids, or on epic trips in challenging conditions.
Willem


----------



## Crankarm (26 May 2010)

Yorksdale said:


> I am another owner of the Raleigh Jaguar ( I would say feeling cross is putting it mildly). While, still to fit a Front pannier rack myself, I have been recommended the Axiom Odyssey Suspension Low Rider rack, at RRP £29.95.
> 
> I hope this idea will prove helpful, in easing your frustration.



Why fit a front rack designed for a bike with front suspension if yours doesn't have a suspension fork ?

The above Tortec front pannier rack looks like it might be a solution. They seem to have worked for the OP who has a Raleigh Jaguar. Tortec racks don't generally give problems. Or you could buy the bench mark rack to which all lesser make racks aspire and that is,

a Tubus Tara 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Tubus_Tara_Lowrider_Front_Rack/5360025260/ 

or a Tubus Ergo
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Tubus_Ergo_Lowrider_Front_Rack/5360025262/

They are expensive, but you get what you pay for. However what ever you do, DON'T buy Blackburn - crap.

Sorry just realised the Jaguar does have a suspension fork albeit a slim one.

Try these fork mounting brackets,

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Tubus_LM-1_Mounting_Set_For_Forks_W~O_Eyelets/5360025910/

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Tubus_LM-BF_Mounting_Set_For_Forks_W~O_Eyelets/5360025911/


----------

